# Replace Hymer window/door seals



## paddyabdul (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi Everyone
I have a Hymer B694G 2001 (LHD) which is leaking from the passenger sliding window (front) and also drivers door/window area.
Does anyone have any ideas how to fix this, or any recommended companies that can sort it out?
Thnks in advance, regards Eddy


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Captain Tolloys creeping crack cure run it round the the area of the leak. Can be found at caravan/motorhome dealers.

Andy


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

paddyabdul said:


> Hi Everyone
> I have a Hymer B694G 2001 (LHD) which is leaking from the passenger sliding window (front) and also drivers door/window area.
> Does anyone have any ideas how to fix this, or any recommended companies that can sort it out?
> Thnks in advance, regards Eddy


Hi Paddy, can you be a bit more specific please, so as to be able to advise.

On our 99 model, there isn't a vertical rubber seal on the passenger sliding window, (only a thin felt ) but there is on later models. As a result, I had to redirect the water that runs off the front roof seal, and Omnistor awning, as that was gushing in through the window, past the felt strip.
For that wee job, I used >>Fiamma Drip Stop<< on the roof at both sides of the MH.

If water is coming in past the driver's door but not through the window, I'd check the door seal, or the door alignment.

HTH,

Jock.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

I forgot to add, that there are drain holes at the bottom of both the passenger window frame, and the driver's quarter window frame. If these holes become clogged up, they will certainly cause water ingress when it rains heavily. The should have small plastic covers over them.

Regards,

Jock.


----------

